
Is the bizarre Sky Whale the future of air travel? - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2014/01/22/is-bizarre-sky-whale-future-air-travel/?intcmp=features
======
GuiA
This Fox News article is based on a Behance post:
[http://www.behance.net/gallery/AWWA-Sky-Whale-Concept-
Plane/...](http://www.behance.net/gallery/AWWA-Sky-Whale-Concept-
Plane/11891085)

Those are the musings of a designer without any serious engineering
considerations at all, and while cool, have very little actual technological
interest.

